# Trucks Gone Wild @******* Yacht Club Nov 7 8 & 9



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

My family and I are going to this. We had a blast back in May. good trails and plenty of room to camp.


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

We should be there with a bunch of bikes, a mud truck and a buggy.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

hellz yeah. My dad and i will be there with brutes and my brother has a rancher 420.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

Did anyone else jump on those $90 annual RYC passes from the Radio promotion?? My ex scored them for us and they include every event for the year including the atv/sxs and jeep weekends. sweet deal for a place that is getting more and more for a weekend. i was going to right RYC off , but now i think i shall play.

---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------

write:sasmokin:


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

****!! think im too far to hear those type of promotions. i would defenently buy one since these events are typically $40-$60


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

1 week bump. getting excited. 

we are gonna try to camp in the "family" area, mainly cuz its more secluded.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I was gonna go since I'm only 20 min away but I'll pass it sucks at big events to many people and cannot ride like I like 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## kingquad06 (Jun 24, 2012)

We got a whole crew going


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

lilbigtonka said:


> I was gonna go since I'm only 20 min away but I'll pass it sucks at big events to many people and cannot ride like I like
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk



bummer to hear, i went last may and the place seemed big enough for us to do our own thing without being bothered. hope it wasnt "slow"


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

What a mess that weekend was........been almost every open weekend since they opened, but its gotten too out of hand.

We had over 100 people from our crew, all said never again till they make some much needed improvements


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

yeah, they said that on their facebook, that is by far the most peole they have had since they opened and were cought completely off guard. they are working on getting people in and out of the park faster, and also thinking about placing a limit on ticket sales so its never that busy again.

I got there around 1pm on friday so wasnt that big of a deal to me. tad too much traffic but i stilll had a blast.


----------

